# MAC BLUE BROWN PIGMENT



## Janeenersss (Apr 7, 2013)

my fotd 






  	FACE:


 		Urban Decay Naked Skin shade 1.0 	
 		MUFE HD Powder 	
 		Mac bronzer in Matte Bronze 	
 		Mac blush in Margin 	
 		Mac Mineralize Skin finish in soft and gentle 
 
  	EYES:


 		UDPP 	
 		Illamasqua eyeshadow powder in Burst 	
 		Mac Blue-Brown pigment 	
 		Mac eyeshadows in Carbon, Embark, Rule, & Samoa silk 	
 		Palladio Baked eyeshadow in Champagne 	
 		Mac Fluidline in Black track 	
 		Loreal Telescopic Carbon Black mascara 
 
  	BROWS:


 		Anastasia brow powder in Bruenette/Dark brown


----------



## VampyCouture (Apr 7, 2013)

Beautiful! The pigment makes your eyes pop


----------



## Janeenersss (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Safi101 (Apr 8, 2013)

Gorgeous! One of my favorite pigments from Mac


----------



## Janeenersss (Apr 9, 2013)

Safi101 said:


> Gorgeous! One of my favorite pigments from Mac


	Its surely becoming one of my favorites as well!


----------



## carvedwords (Apr 9, 2013)

Gorgeous!!  The color really makes your eyes pop.


----------



## Janeenersss (Apr 9, 2013)

carvedwords said:


> Gorgeous!! The color really makes your eyes pop.


	Thank you


----------



## avalauren (Apr 15, 2013)

LOVE!  That pigment looks awesome on you, and your brows are fierce!


----------



## ZoZo (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow, beautiful look. I adore this pigment.


----------



## anne082 (Apr 16, 2013)

that's a gorgeous color and it looks AMAZING on you!


----------



## HeatherMua1 (Apr 17, 2013)

pretty!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Apr 18, 2013)

Gorgeous! Love the color!


----------



## Janeenersss (Apr 18, 2013)

thank you ladies


----------



## Jessica (Apr 22, 2013)

Absolutely lovely!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 7, 2013)

Simply gorgeous!  :jawdrop:


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 13, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## calicandee (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow so beautiful! I love your eye color and your eyeshadow!


----------



## emzy (Jan 26, 2014)

Loveee your look!


----------



## alyxo (Jan 30, 2014)

Love it! Your eyebrows are pretty much perfect!


----------



## He Alicia (Feb 7, 2014)

so pretty


----------



## goldielockss (Feb 7, 2014)

really pretty!


----------



## lashebabyy (Feb 8, 2014)

This Is ABSOLUTELY Gorg!


----------



## stephglittersss (Feb 13, 2014)

Stunning


----------



## Renemacaddict (Dec 21, 2014)

Gorgeous...i just got mine @ $10 for old jar. 
  Its a steal lol


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 27, 2014)

Love that pigment.


----------



## ScarlettMoeller (Jan 2, 2015)

Love this look so much! I've been wanting this pigment and I think you just sold it to me...


----------



## joliejolene (Feb 14, 2015)

Stunning


----------



## lipstickrave (Feb 19, 2015)

gorgeous!


----------



## cassie05 (Feb 26, 2015)

Your eyes look amazing!  Now I want to pick up the blue brown pigment for myself!


----------



## penlipstick (Mar 30, 2015)

Lovely! I have this pigment and need to use it more.


----------



## perfectscorpio (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Hisaehime (Apr 29, 2015)

Waw ! Your eyes are amazing ! beautiful !


----------



## PixieSprinkles (Aug 19, 2015)

Can't decide which is more striking, your eyes or your eyebrows! Very pretty! Great job...on both! =)


----------



## Aebel2 (Aug 25, 2015)

Stunning! You really just made me regret swapping my pigment lol


----------

